# GrubHub warning!



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I just found out, got a small fender bender 

Merc insurance told me they pay for except when app is on delivery. 

So, I'm on a delivery and get a fender bender. I assumed GH would cover me, though a deductible like Uber. 

nope. They only pay medical, So, I'm out $2500 to repair my car. 

The only insurance that covers everything is commercial insurance for delivery, and that is very expensive. In CA, something llike $300 per month. 

Because of that reason, I'm going back to Uber. At least their insurance covers auto damage. (but a $1000 deductible, but I did a work around, finding the right repair shop ).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I thought Mercury offered a very affordable gig addendum to their policies. Did you have the add-on?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Or you could use your regular insurance…what delivery?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Or you could use your regular insurance…what delivery?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


if they aren’t using delivery bags how would the person they hit know?

just file a claim through your regular insurance

you are right, nothing to see here. Just a person who ordered food for their family and got hit on the way home


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> The only insurance that covers everything is commercial insurance for delivery, and that is very expensive.


I have commercial insurance on my car. It is not that bad. You need to have the right agent who can wheel and deal with the underwriters to write your policy at a lower risk, which gives you a lower premium. I pay in the mid $250's per month for two cars and I am covered. Don't let the high premium scare you and don't be an El Cheapo. You are "working". You are "using your vehicle for work". You want me to start playing the violin because you were not covered? The most important question is, why did you start using your car for commercial purposes without first checking to make sure you were covered.



Uber's Guber said:


> I thought Mercury offered a very affordable gig addendum to their policies. Did you have the add-on?


This is a good point but people need to tread lightly when looking at these add ons. Most insurance companies, if you ask them you "want to know" how much it "may" cost "if" you "decided to sign up to one of those delivery apps", they will secretly flag your policy. Then in most cases, you will start getting letters in the mail asking you to attest you aren't using your car for delivery purposes and also will get asked every time you call in.

I have private insurance on one of my cars and they ask me all the god damn time if I use it for business purposes. I tell them I have commercial insurance on my other two autos and I will refuse to answer if they ask me again. And they do, and I refuse to answer, I tell them, "We have already been through this and I have answered this question and the use of my vehicle has not changed". If they push the issue, and sometimes they do, I request a policy cancellation. Simple and done.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Because of that reason, I'm going back to Uber. At least their insurance covers auto damage. (but a $1000 deductible, but I did a work around, finding the right repair shop ).


Uber deductible is now $2500. Not sure when it changed, semi-recently I think.

The antidote is to have a rider on your personal auto policy that covers your exposure here. I have insurance through Erie Insurance. The rider covers me if I'm on rideshare, they make up the difference between my normal deductible (500) and uber's deductible (2500).

Check w/ you auto carrier - they may offer this option. Not sure if all companies do but worth a phone call.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> I thought Mercury offered a very affordable gig addendum to their policies. Did you have the add-on?


For delivery, it's almost $200 per month, but it doesn't cover when the app is in the waiting or engaged mode.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Jax said:


> I have commercial insurance on my car. It is not that bad. You need to have the right agent who can wheel and deal with the underwriters to write your policy at a lower risk, which gives you a lower premium. I pay in the mid $250's per month for two cars and I am covered. Don't let the high premium scare you and don't be an El Cheapo. You are "working". You are "using your vehicle for work". You want me to start playing the violin because you were not covered? The most important question is, why did you start using your car for commercial purposes without first checking to make sure you were covered.
> 
> 
> This is a good point but people need to tread lightly when looking at these add ons. Most insurance companies, if you ask them you "want to know" how much it "may" cost "if" you "decided to sign up to one of those delivery apps", they will secretly flag your policy. Then in most cases, you will start getting letters in the mail asking you to attest you aren't using your car for delivery purposes and also will get asked every time you call in.
> ...


Who is your insurer? Not all insurance companies operate the same in every state, as state laws vary to which they are subject to. I believe commercial insurance is more than $250 in CA, but if that is what it is, surely I will get that, as I'm paying near that much now.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

what do you mean 'you just found out'? like it was a hit and run? fender bender is when you hit someone or someone hits you? why wasnt the cops called? regardless of ubereats insurance, can't your regular car insurance cover it? like someone else said, just say you weren't on a delivery


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> what do you mean 'you just found out'? like it was a hit and run? fender bender is when you hit someone or someone hits you? why wasnt the cops called? regardless of ubereats insurance, can't your regular car insurance cover it? like someone else said, just say you weren't on a delivery


There was no other car, I hit a pole in a parking lot. I drive delivery and had a food delivery, in my car. I could lie, of course, to my regular carrier, but I've never cheated anyone before, I'm reluctant to do that. I've had fender benders in the pasts, and i NEVER call the cops. Why do that (I'd only do it if the autos are immoble, but 'I've never been an an accident that was that bad)?


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> There was no other car, I hit a pole in a parking lot. I drive delivery and had a food delivery, in my car. I could lie, of course, to my regular carrier, but I've never cheated anyone before, I'm reluctant to do that. I've had fender benders in the pasts, and i NEVER call the cops. Why do that (I'd only do it if the autos are immoble, but 'I've never been an an accident that was that bad)?


Insurance will cover the damages if you back up into a pole or dumpster? 1, i didnt know that was possible and 2, if all you had was a food delivery and no pax, youre a fool for not just calling your actual insurance company to repair that. decline the food delivery, return it, complete it, do whatever it is you need to do but youre such a fool for not getting that repaired by your insurance. If $2500 if worth you keeping some pact to never lie, you're more of a man than me well played but have fun being -$2500


----------

